# Just A Quick Question...



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

I've got a pony club gymkhana coming up in a few weeks.
I've decided to ride my horse in my double bridle.
I used to use one on my old warmblood sometimes and I've been riding my tb in it recently and he's going well.

I was told by a judge that most judges don't mind how you hold the reins in hacking classes but they pay attention to the way you hold them and use them in riders classes.

I was taught:
Snaffle rein under finger 3 
Curb rein under finger 2 
Both reins held by the thumb 

Is this correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Yep Kaiya> that's the way i've been doing it for years, so if i'm wrong oops! :lol:


----------



## Kaiya (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help. It seemed to work because I was one of the 5 riders picked to do a workout out of 30 other riders.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

_Congrats Kaiya!_


----------

